# Nintendo's tweet?



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2018)

Not sure where to post this. Sometime around the release of Pocket Camp, I saw the screencap of a tweet by NoA. I can't figure out the uploader here. The tweet reads "Please stop asking us if there is a way to date the animals in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp". Is this a legit tweet from Nintendo? I don't have an account there.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 17, 2018)

I just scrolled all the way back to the day Pocket Camp was released on NoA's twitter. I didn't find that tweet, although I saw multiple people posting screencaps of it in the comments. Maybe they deleted it at some point?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2018)

Date the animals?  

That's just... NO.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't see it on their twitter, and although it's possible that it could've been deleted, it's not difficult to make a fake tweet, so it's safe to assume that it's fake.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 17, 2018)

So, is there a way to date the animals? I'm joking ofc but why not?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2018)

Antonio said:


> So, is there a way to date the animals? I'm joking ofc but why not?



Seriously, you have to ask? 

Interspecies relationships are a big *NO.*


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 17, 2018)

Antonio said:


> So, is there a way to date the animals? I'm joking ofc but why not?



you should check out this game, teehee: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't blame Nintendo for that if they did. Humans dating animals sounds almost as bad as pedophiles.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 17, 2018)

what do you expect this fandom is full of furries and marshal

but don't fully believe if it's just an image


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2018)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I just scrolled all the way back to the day Pocket Camp was released on NoA's twitter. I didn't find that tweet, although I saw multiple people posting screencaps of it in the comments. Maybe they deleted it at some point?



The cap I have is dated 21 Nov 17 at 1:34 pm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> what do you expect this fandom is full of furries and marshal
> 
> but don't fully believe if it's just an image



Even if the tweet is fake, I believe it is likely they have gotten enough of that type of attention. Have you seen Tony the Tiger's twitter? I want to post a youtube vid here, but I don't think I should.


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2018)

It's a meme, not an official tweet


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 18, 2018)

furries


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 18, 2018)

Jake said:


> It's a meme, not an official tweet



Thanks for that. And if you take a look at their twitter feed you'll quickly see it's not the kind of thing they tweet.


----------

